
Performance-driven culture is ruining scientific research - Vinnl
https://www.theguardian.com/higher-education-network/2018/feb/16/performance-driven-culture-is-ruining-scientific-research
======
Vinnl
The point being made is good, although I don't think you can blame this on the
UK's Research Excellence Framework, seeing as this is happening around the
world. Frankly, it's also that the researchers who end up evaluating other
researchers simply have no time to evaluate the research itself [1] and are
used to reaching for the Impact Factor - even though that's completely
unreliable [2].

[1] [https://theconversation.com/why-i-disagree-with-nobel-
laurea...](https://theconversation.com/why-i-disagree-with-nobel-laureates-
when-it-comes-to-career-advice-for-scientists-80079)

[2] [https://medium.com/flockademic/the-ridiculous-number-that-
ca...](https://medium.com/flockademic/the-ridiculous-number-that-can-make-or-
break-academic-careers-704e00ae070a)

